# Droid Atrix HD WiFi problems



## amberlm (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got this phone a couple days ago and have been using the WiFi just fine until now. I slide the button to on and it won't turn on. It won't scan or anything. I use my WiFi at home to save data so this is very frustrating! Any answers for me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You could try to back everything up and reset Android.


----------



## amberlm (Dec 20, 2012)

How do I do that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change backup & reset options - Android OS Help


----------

